# Waders in the Surf



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone here use waders while surf fishing? I just picked up some and a pair of wading boots a couple of months ago. If anyone does use waders, does the sand get into the small crevaces/ holes in the boots, and can this cause a problem? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

When the water cools, I use a pair of neoprene chest waders with attached bootsto stay dry/warm. They work great, and I don't have any issues with water/sand. 

-Jason


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

i'm sure it'd be fine, just don't get yourself into a bad situation by getting them swamped in some waves. i'd keep a knife handy...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try taking an old belt and putting it around the outside of your waders. When, and I say when you fall they won't fill up so fast. Seen my buddy slip off some rocks and over a waterfall and I believe it saved his life. You won't have the same problem in the surf- but it'll still help with cold water.





Skip


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

chest high waders is the way to go (one piece). Also get a rain jacket and tie a belt around your waist ... it ll keep water out if you are wading chest high...wave action and all will splash water in ,,and its not fun...also it'll keep ya warm. make sure you rinsegood those waders and 'reels' e/time you get back to the house.


----------



## viking (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a pair of "dry suit" type waders that serve me well. I like the kind with built-in neoprene socks. You can get cheap water boots from Bass Pro for $40. Don't get felt soles for saltwater, get rubber soles. I also use a cheap $20 waterproof windbreaker from Academy that wear inside the waders. Add a pair of neoprene fishing/hunting gloves and your ready to party in the cold water.



And yeah, get the ones that come up under your arms. Waders can be bulky if you wear jeans underneath it could get bad if they fill up. A belt is a good idea.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

just buy a boat. Much easier


----------

